# Chanterelles are here!



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

I had a good morning in Will County, found them by the thousands. The first good year I've had in about 3-4 years. Go out and get 'em!


----------



## garymal (Jul 29, 2016)

Where exactly you found them?
Can you share that info please?


----------



## shawneeshroomin79 (Aug 25, 2016)

Southern Illinois forests filled with more black trumpets and chantrelles 10 days after 10" rains we had..unfortunately the baby tick larvae make most good spots hell to get to


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------

